# Ethanol free gas stations, list by state:



## bogydave (May 8, 2012)

I'm lucky : "Alaska: All stations dispense ethanol-free gasoline."

This may help you find ethanol free gasoline.
I clicked on WI as an example:

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=WI


----------



## greythorn3 (May 8, 2012)

we are the lucky ones.


----------



## Jack Straw (May 8, 2012)

I love winter and cold weather.....I am the only one I know who dreams of moving north when retired!


----------



## smoke show (May 8, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I'm lucky : "Alaska: All stations dispense ethanol-free gasoline."
> 
> This may help you find ethanol free gasoline.
> I clicked on WI as an example:
> ...


 I'm in the Green Bay area(outskirts) pretty much every big name station the top grade is ethanol free.

I've heard some areas of the country don't offer any ethanol free gas.

Raises hell on some outboards for sure.


----------



## steeltowninwv (May 8, 2012)

closest one to me is 3 hours away


----------



## Realstone (May 8, 2012)

I heard that a number of ultralight & light sport aircraft had to make emergency landings due to ethanol.  The reason?  A lot of ultralight engines have gas line tubing and other parts that the alcohol attacks & weakens.  Nasty surprise 1000' up.  Good thing those aircraft have good glide ratios.


----------



## bogydave (May 8, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I heard that a number of ultralight & light sport aircraft had to make emergency landings due to ethanol. The reason? A lot of ultralight engines have gas line tubing and other parts that the alcohol attacks & weakens. Nasty surprise 1000' up. Good thing those aircraft have good glide ratios.


 
Makes me double happy no ethanol in our fuel here


----------



## Realstone (May 8, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Makes me double happy no ethanol in our fuel here


Trikes are way cool!


----------



## weatherguy (May 8, 2012)

smoke show said:


> I'm in the Green Bay area(outskirts) pretty much every big name station the top grade is ethanol free.
> 
> I've heard some areas of the country don't offer any ethanol free gas.
> 
> Raises hell on some outboards for sure.


 
None in my state of the two states that border mine (Conn and Rhode Island)


----------



## MasterMech (May 9, 2012)

Ethanol in our fuel here.  Don't know about the marinas but if you want E-Free then you have to bribe an airport or buy race gas.


----------



## lukem (May 9, 2012)

There's one real close to me...interesting.


----------



## Jags (May 9, 2012)

Hey, thanks Dave.  Found one that is only a couple miles from my regular station that I didn't know about.  Cool.


----------



## Dtunes (May 9, 2012)

Interesting, I thought all gas was slowly getting ethanol now that MTBE is being phased out.  Around here in MA it seems like every pump has the notice "may contain up to10% ethanol", which my cynical mind reads "does contain 10% ethanol".  Makes since there's none in AK considering it's distance from etoh producers, although the northeast isn't exactly close to the midwest either.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 9, 2012)

One town over from me and also at my local marina.  I find it more convenient to just buy it a gallon or 2 at a time and if there is a little left after a couple months, dump it in the mower and start fresh.


----------



## smoke show (May 9, 2012)

http://www.truckinginfo.com/news/news-detail.asp?news_id=76557&news_category_id=42


----------



## ScotO (May 10, 2012)

Dtunes said:


> Interesting, I thought all gas was slowly getting ethanol now that MTBE is being phased out. Around here in MA it seems like every pump has the notice _*"may contain up to10% ethanol", which my cynical mind reads "does contain 10% ethanol".*_ Makes since there's none in AK considering it's distance from etoh producers, although the northeast isn't exactly close to the midwest either.


Lol....in our area it should read "contains AT LEAST 10% ethanol, more likely actually may contain up to 25%"!  The local Stihl dealer in our area tests it from gas stations all around and he's seen it in the upper 20's quite often.  I hate that ethanol.....


----------



## lukem (May 11, 2012)

So, if I were to go buy some of this 90 octane 100% petoleum gas, would I need to retune the saw since I've been running 87 with corn liquor added, or would the difference not be noticable?


----------



## ScotO (May 11, 2012)

lukem said:


> So, if I were to go buy some of this 90 octane 100% petoleum gas, would I need to retune the saw since I've been running 87 with corn liquor added, or would the difference not be noticable?


 your saw would most likely be OK if it is around the same octane.  Where you run into tuning issues is when you go from 87 octane to 100+ octane, the saw would definately need a retune.....


----------



## Dtunes (May 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> your saw would most likely be OK if it is around the same octane.  Where you run into tuning issues is when you go from 87 octane to 100+ octane, the saw would definately need a retune.....


You'd prob be fine, especially going up in octane rating and down in etoh content.  Octane ratings are very missunderstood in general(not saying you personally).  

I think a lot of people think high octane means high power, when it really refers to the how much compression is required to cause detonation. High compression engines need high octane to prevent premature detonation or knocking. Also a fun fact is that there is a chemical called octane in gas, but the octane rating isnt a measurement of octane content. If I remember my organic chem, the octane rating in gas refers to the amount of side branches found on the hydrocarbons.


----------



## lukem (May 11, 2012)

Dtunes said:


> You'd prob be fine, especially going up in octane rating and down in etoh content.  Octane ratings are very missunderstood in general(not saying you personally).
> 
> I think a lot of people think high octane means high power, when it really refers to the how much compression is required to cause detonation. High compression engines need high octane to prevent premature detonation or knocking. Also a fun fact is that there is a chemical called octane in gas, but the octane rating isnt a measurement of octane content. If I remember my organic chem, the octane rating in gas refers to the amount of side branches found on the hydrocarbons.




I was thinking more along the lines of the relatively higher potency of pure gas (compared to ethanol enriched) would richen things up too much.  You a spot on regarding octane's purpose in gas.


----------

